# AFAW Specs



## HellRhaY

Tommy
If it's not too much of a burden, I'd like to ask for the specs of the 12' universal and the 13' Surf rod.
Distance from butt to mid of reel seat and distance and size of the first guide on both rods.

Thanks.

BTW, which has a smaller diameter on the butt the LDX or the 13 Surf rod?


----------



## eric

+1 i wish to know too. im still looking for good distance 4-5oz bait rods.


----------



## HellRhaY

ooeric said:


> +1 i wish to know too. im still looking for good distance 4-5oz bait rods.


how about your LDX's????


----------



## Tommy

Here are the specs. I hope this carries over OK from the excel format.

12' Universal 

Conventional (Multi) 
Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12	8/64's 
Guide Sizes 12	12	12	12	12	16	20	25	30	
Guide Spacing 4"	5"	5.75"	6.75"	7.25"	10"	13.5"	15"	16.75"	
Guide Type Fuji BNOG Aluminum Oxide ring low frame casting guide 
Grips Split dupalon with heat shrink between the grips on the handle 
Reel Seat Fuji DPSM (B) 
Reel Seat Length 24" to center 
Reel Seat Direction Nut or Fitting at top 
Blank Weight 12.3 oz 
Butt Dia. 20 mm 

Spinning (Fixed) 
Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12	8/64's	Fuji BPOT 
Guide Sizes 12	12	16	20	25	30	40 
Guide Spacing 7.5"	8.5"	10"	12"	14"	16"	19" 
Guide Type Fuji BSVOG Aluminum Oxide ring, High frame Spinning guide 
Grips Split dupalon with heat shrink between the grips on the handle 
Reel Seat Fuji DPSM (B) 
Reel Seat Length 26" to center 
Reel Seat Direction Nut or Fitting at bottom 
Blank Weight 12.3 oz 
Butt Dia. 20 mm 


13' Surf 

Conventional (Multi) 
Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12	8/64's	Fuji BPOT 
Guide Sizes 12	12	12	12	12	16	20	25	30	
Guide Spacing 3.25"	4"	4.5"	5"	6"	9"	13"	17"	21"	
Guide Type Fuji BNOG Aluminum Oxide Low fram casting guide 
Grips Straight heat shrink with coasters 
Reel Seat Coasters 
Reel Seat Length N/A 
Reel Seat Direction N/A 
Blank Weight 15.8 oz 
Butt Dia. 23 mm 


Spinning (Fixed) 
Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12	8/64's	Fuji BPOT 
Guide Sizes 12	12	16	20	25	30	40 
Guide Spacing 6"	7"	8"	10"	15"	19"	25" 
Guide Type Fuji BSVOG Aluminum Oxide High frame spinning guide 
Grips Split Dupalon with heat shrink in between 
Reel Seat Fuji BPSM (B) 
Reel Seat Length 26" to center 
Reel Seat Direction Nut or Fitting at bottom 
Blank Weight 15.8 oz 
Butt Dia. 23 mm 

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## Tippet

Tommy are these all 2-pc rods?

Seems like a silly question, I know...


----------



## Tommy

All of the AFAW rods are 2 piece, equal sections.

Tommy


----------



## Tippet

Thanks very much. I've been hearing good things about the AFAW gear.


----------



## mud

Tommy,

Im trying to start casting and need a first field set up and am stuck between an AFAW 6nbait or Breakaway HDX both 13' versions. Any advise or suggestions?


----------



## Tommy

Either set up would make a very good dual purpose rod for field work or fishing. Performance is comparable, i've thrown both the HDX and the 6nbait well over 700' in practice.

The HDX may be _slightly_ lighter but the AFAW is thinner in the butt.

Cost is also comarable with HDX selling for 229.00 and the 6nbait going for 199.00.

You will not go wrong with either.

Tommy


----------



## TreednNC

Tommy do all of the AFAW rods have a soft tip?


----------



## Tommy

Treed,

Some of the AFAW's have have a tip that is slightly softer than some of the comparable US rods. The Beach, Match, Surf and Estuary (and to a lesser degree the Big Beach and Rock) are zoned action rods with a fast tip, progressively powerful midsection and a stiff(ish) butt. This gives you good bite detection and all the power on tap that you need for the long casts. More Zzipplex like than Lamiglass like if that makes sense. On a hard cast the profile of the rod under load would look like a detuned "J" in shape.

The Big Beach has a slightly stiffer tip that the Beach. At 14' it bends into a nice parabolic curve. The Rock is kinda like the Beach on steroids, similar in action but stiffer in all areas.

The 12' Universal is a little different animal. It is a tip over butt design with a stiffer tip and softer butt section. A more parabolic loading rod giving you a "C" shape under load. The rod is a pleasure to cast and to catch fish on.

It really depends on what you like in a rods action. Some guys like a very stiff rod that doesn't have a lot of flex. I personally prefer a rod that will bend. It makes for a more pleasant cast and in most cases is easier on your back.

The lever vs spring debate has been around for a while, I prefer the spring...  

Tommy


----------



## TreednNC

I gotcha Tommy. Although I never got a chance to try any of them out, I noticed that the very end of NewsJeffs AFAW was soft. Hard to judge a book by it's cover. So far (in my limited choices Ive casted with), I seem to favor the rods with a quick recovery. However, being self taught in conventional casting, it means squat lol. Thank you for your patients and willingness to explain some of this stuff.


----------



## Tommy

Treed,

Glad to help.

Just because "A" rod has a softer tip than "B" rod it does NOT mean that "B" rod has a faster recovery. In fact in many cases the opposite is true. Rod tip recovery really is an indication of how much wobble or continued motion the tip experiences after the cast is away. A fast action tip (usually softer than a slower action) on the higher end rods will usually give you better recovery than the more parabolic, slower actioned rods. The quality of the carbon fiber and the skill of the rod layout designer plays a huge role here too.

Many guys believe that a stiffer tip means faster recovery, it is just not the case though.

The AFAW rods all have excellent tip recovery.

Tommy


----------



## TreednNC

lol now that im thoroughly confused. Ill stop before I get totally lost lol. Thanks again Tommy


----------



## eric

lol tommy what would you classfied the 6nb i bought from ya be? soft? stiff?

i went casting with it this morning. FINALLY.
felt very nice swinging a 13' slow. nice and easy and the lead goes out.


on tommys last post
a stiff tip doesnt mean fast recovery.

heres an example.
BPS's OM12CP 6-12

the tip is pretty stiff. but light bite detection and rocks on the seafloor. doesnt register on the rod.

other than that qualm. om12cp. nice budget heaver rod.


----------



## HellRhaY

eric, you tackle junkie!!!


----------



## Bass_n_around

*expensive rods dont need*

Peple you do not need a 400.00 rod to compete in a casting contest .I been surfing it for about 33 years and i wish i had a nickel for every guy out there that says he can cast 100yds LOL evadentley they have never played football before.Well id be rich off of those nickels now.


----------



## eric

tournament rods are about 500$+


----------



## Bass_n_around

*tournament rods???*

Ive outcast breakaways,glass and others with a 12ft 2xh tsunami anyday,ask people that know me at PLO and other places


----------



## Tommy

Bass_n_around,

You should practice up and then come down to Shallotte NC for the SE Open tournament the first weekend in March. 

It's a lot of fun and you could show us just what the tsunami will do. 

Tommy


----------



## TreednNC

Tommy said:


> Bass_n_around,
> 
> You should practice up and then come down to Shallotte NC for the SE Open tournament the first weekend in March.
> 
> It's a lot of fun and you could show us just what the tsunami will do.
> 
> Tommy



Bass n Around...I believe you were just called out by the best caster in the US of A and depending on the year or event, the entire world. 

Youre right, the rod doesnt make the difference. Just tell my the 525 on the OM that next time it has 3/4 of the line on it and the 525 on the Fusion Magnum is over half empty from a full spool. 

That being said....did you see on Fish Militia where Tater caught a striper on his own rod and own cast? Just goes to show that you dont always need that bomb, but its nice to have it when ya need it.


----------



## eric

my 525 has about 4/6th line on spool.
after a cast with a 6nB , i have no line .

can someone guessimate my yardage?
i dont know how to read spool level yardage , yet.


----------



## TreednNC

180yds roughly. 6oz and bait and you empty the spool youre my hero.....but not before I see it in person or video.


----------



## eric

o sorry i forgot to mention. running 17lb trit. 
bare sinker. lololol 6nB,, i mean the rod - 6nbait rod.
i use right now.

ill call myself a hero if i get the same distance with a baited hook on the line. haha


----------



## Tommy

Not calling anyone out.... 

Just an honest invitation to join us casting. It is amazing how humbling a measured cast can be.

Tommy


----------



## Bass_n_around

*Casting long*

Ok thats what i like comp.Ill even tell you what i use for this a penn cll6000 liveliner yes a peice of crapp reel but connected to a tsunami 12ft 2XH its crazy.Its like these guys who say they cast 100yds or longer well i havent seen it done yet especially with a coventional.I watch this guy on a video from N.C. it sort of showed him casting 150 on a7ft rd and 3oz spoon but it also showed the breaks in the video where he stoped the camera while casting another joke.I went against this Australian last summer that claimed he could cast150 yds with conventional i measured it on ground not water he wasnt close i beat him by 50yds and didnt even break a sweat ill come down just let me know when.I know mnost people know JT bolden well he claimed 100yds with a launched up blue yonder i blew him away with a spinner and 5oz no shock leader crazy.


----------



## Bass_n_around

*tommy*

tommy glad to talk to ya,hopefully seeing you down there in the spring thanks for the invite.


----------



## HellRhaY

Tommy,
which one has a smaller diameter, the LDX or the 13' Surf.
thanks. Do you give discounts on more than one purchase?


----------



## Tommy

AFAW Surf < 24mm

Breakaway LDX > 26mm

Check your pms

Tommy


----------



## Bass_n_around

*Hey tommy*

Remember the tornado last november mike brown was the fireman that past thats my sisters boy


----------



## Tommy

Yea I remember the tornado. I was at hatteras fishing but it was a bad night for those folks in Reigelwood.

Tommy


----------



## Bass_n_around

*tornado*

Yeh it was ,Iwent down 8 hrs later and thats when we found out about mike.the only serviver was his 4 year old daughter cheyenne Browne,It was badd.Nice talking to ya again hope to get down there in March


----------

